# Best International Pre-Paid Debit Card?



## Angelpie99 (Apr 4, 2015)

I've heard horror stories about people in Mexico on visitor visas not being able to access their money because they can't find an international pre-paid debit card that works once they are there. I only want to hear from those who do not have Mexican bank accounts, please, or who have dealt with this problem.

I will need an international pre-paid debit card to transfer my money to once I'm there. I get a monthly SS check and also work, so all my money will have to be transferred to this card in order for me to live. I won't go into why I don't want to use a credit card, but I have a very good reason for wanting to pay by debit or cash.

Which cards have you found work well, and which ones have problems? 

Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your US bank should be able to issue you a debit card based upon the Mastercard or Visa systems. We lived in Mexico for 13 years using cash obtained with such cards. Our SS and pension deposits were made directly into our US bank accounts and we had online access to transfer between accounts, pay US bills, order checks, etc. It worked just fine and we never did find a need for a Mexican bank account.
A debit card, by definition, is pre-paid since it draws upon your own bank account. Using credit cards in Mexico is not recommended anyway, as cloning is often a problem.
So, set up your US funds to be direct deposited into a bank which has online banking and can issue you Mastercard or Visa card. You will need the debit card to access savings and checking accounts. I do suggest that you do maintain a credit card, just in case you might find yourself in some sort of emergency, perhaps medical, where you would need to use it. Otherwise, there would be no need to use it. You will need to use a mailing service with a US address, unless you have family or friends who will forward mail for you. Set up your bank accounts while you still have your current US address, as they will require that information. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I have both a US bank account, where one of my US pensions is deposited monthly, and a Mexican bank account, where my US Social Security pension is deposited, and I withdraw pesos as needed for daily expenses, the rent, and so on. I also use my Mexican account to automatically pay my telephone/internet bill and my electricity bill. It's also useful for the occasional translating and editing work I do here, since my clients can pay me by making a deposit to my Mexican bank account.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Angelpie99 said:


> I've heard horror stories about people in Mexico on visitor visas not being able to access their money because they can't find an international pre-paid debit card that works once they are there. I only want to hear from those who do not have Mexican bank accounts, please, or who have dealt with this problem.
> 
> I will need an international pre-paid debit card to transfer my money to once I'm there. I get a monthly SS check and also work, so all my money will have to be transferred to this card in order for me to live. I won't go into why I don't want to use a credit card, but I have a very good reason for wanting to pay by debit or cash.
> 
> ...


I have been using my debit card (from a Canadian bank) at ATMs in Mexico for over 20 years. Make sure it has the "PLUS" symbol on it. (Look on the back of the card). I've found all the major Mexican banks' ATMs are on the PLUS system. Sometimes one _cajero_ may be down or for whatever reason not accept my card, but then I go to a different one and it works fine. 

Interestingly when our Canadian bank gave us a "Visa debit" (which we did not request) the local Mexican ATM fees were more than double than when we used a plain non-Visa debut card at the same machine. We went back to the non-Visa debit, and were charged the lower ATM fee again.


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

ojosazules11 said:


> I have been using my debit card (from a Canadian bank) at ATMs in Mexico for over 20 years. Make sure it has the "PLUS" symbol on it. (Look on the back of the card). I've found all the major Mexican banks' ATMs are on the PLUS system. Sometimes one _cajero_ may be down or for whatever reason not accept my card, but then I go to a different one and it works fine.
> 
> Interestingly when our Canadian bank gave us a "Visa debit" (which we did not request) the local Mexican ATM fees were more than double than when we used a plain non-Visa debut card at the same machine. We went back to the non-Visa debit, and were charged the lower ATM fee again.



I just use my B of A Debit in Mexico. I use the ATM at Santander Bank. The rates are reasonable.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TJGUY said:


> I just use my B of A Debit in Mexico. I use the ATM at Santander Bank. The rates are reasonable.


I have a Bank of America account and debit card. I used to have my US Social Security checks deposited to this account and would withdraw pesos from a Santander ATM as needed. Then about a year ago BofA started charging 3% to withdraw money from Santander ATM's, so I shifted the monthly SS deposits to my Santander account and save quite a bit of money in the long run.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I have both a US bank account, where one of my US pensions is deposited monthly, and a Mexican bank account, where my US Social Security pension is deposited, and I withdraw pesos as needed for daily expenses, the rent, and so on. I also use my Mexican account to automatically pay my telephone/internet bill and my electricity bill. It's also useful for the occasional translating and editing work I do here, since my clients can pay me by making a deposit to my Mexican bank account.


Like Isla, I have the same arrangement. I would direct deposit my private company pension if I could.


----------



## Angelpie99 (Apr 4, 2015)

I should have said this: I bank at a small community bank, and the debit card will not work internationally, thus my question. I'll have to transfer the money from my bank to an international pre-paid card. 

I will be on a visitor visa at first until I decide if I want to stay, but need to be able to access my money. I get paid through PayPal and will have to transfer that money onto some form of card, since their debit card doesn't work internationally unless you have a Mexican bank account.

Right now, I have my bank's debit card, which works at very few ATMs; my PayPal debit card, which does not work internationally that I know of (or I have heard as much) and an H&R Block Emerald Card which I have to use for money made through one client that doesn't work internationally.

I've had a lot of trouble with large banks, since I don't have a lot of savings and don't maintain a large monthly balance. They want to charge me outrageous fees, so I bank at a smaller community bank.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Angelpie99 said:


> I should have said this: I bank at a small community bank, and the debit card will not work internationally, thus my question. I'll have to transfer the money from my bank to an international pre-paid card.
> 
> I will be on a visitor visa at first until I decide if I want to stay, but need to be able to access my money. I get paid through PayPal and will have to transfer that money onto some form of card, since their debit card doesn't work internationally unless you have a Mexican bank account.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification. I hadn't heard of this type of debit card before. You may have already checked out this type of comparison website, but if not, here is a comparison of various prepaid debit cards and their associated fees, limits, etc.

The Best Prepaid Debit Cards of 2016 | Top Ten Reviews


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Angelpie99 said:


> Right now, I have my bank's debit card, which works at very few ATMs; my PayPal debit card, which does not work internationally that I know of (or I have heard as much) . . . .


PayPal says that, yes, their card works worldwide. Try it.


----------



## Angelpie99 (Apr 4, 2015)

joaquinx said:


> PayPal says that, yes, their card works worldwide. Try it.


"Works" is a relative term. They charge outrageous fees for international withdrawals; 2.9% + .30, then there is a $1.50 fee for using a foreign ATM plus 1% whatever the owner of the ATM charges, so if I got $100 from an ATM, it would be a $5.70 fee plus whatever the foreign ATM owner charges, which I hear in Mexico can be as much as $5. There is a 1% fee for using as a debit card outside the U.S., even if there is no currency conversion. 

I understand that most of you have much more money than I do, and maybe these fees aren't a lot for you, but I'm moving to Mexico because I can barely afford to live here anymore, so every penny counts. I get less than $700 from SS, and have to work for the rest as a freelancer. Anyone who has ever freelanced knows it's feast or famine, so I have to live very cheaply. If I can't find a way to get my money without paying outrageous fees, I might as well stay here and get a roommate, which I would hate with all my heart, being the loner that I am. 

Thanks for trying to help. I really do appreciate it. Now go count your blessings that even if you think you have very little money, you have much more than I do.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Angelpie99 said:


> "Works" is a relative term. They charge outrageous fees for international withdrawals; 2.9% + .30, then there is a $1.50 fee for using a foreign ATM plus 1% whatever the owner of the ATM charges, so if I got $100 from an ATM, it would be a $5.70 fee plus whatever the foreign ATM owner charges, which I hear in Mexico can be as much as $5. There is a 1% fee for using as a debit card outside the U.S., even if there is no currency conversion.


My response was to your claim that the PayPal card didn't work internationally, which it does. I assumed that you knew the costs but not the function.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you take larger amounts from the ATM, the fee is the same per transaction. Taking just the equivalent of $100 USD is not usually a wise move.
From what you have posted, you may not be able to afford Mexico on a residence visa, so would have to plan on a trip to the border every 180 days and hope that you would always be allowed to return.


----------



## Angelpie99 (Apr 4, 2015)

Why do the rich try so hard to discourage anyone else from moving to where they are? Seriously,* YOU DON'T OWN MEXICO OR ANY OTHER PLACE!* In fact, my Mexican friends here say they *hate you* and wish YOU would leave, not people like me who are just looking for a place they can afford. They say you mistreat them and curse them and act like you are so far above them, while bragging about how you can use them cheaply for all your pleasures.

I want to actually become part of the country, not live in some wealthy expat enclave. If I want to be surrounded by rich jerks, I can stay in Florida. I asked a LEGITIMATE question and all I get is "If you can't afford to live here like we do, don't come." You all disgust me. I'm glad you aren't in the U.S. anymore. We have enough aholes.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Angelpie99 said:


> Why do the rich try so hard to discourage anyone else from moving to where they are? Seriously,* YOU DON'T OWN MEXICO OR ANY OTHER PLACE!* In fact, my Mexican friends here say they *hate you* and wish YOU would leave, not people like me who are just looking for a place they can afford. They say you mistreat them and curse them and act like you are so far above them, while bragging about how you can use them cheaply for all your pleasures.
> 
> I want to actually become part of the country, not live in some wealthy expat enclave. If I want to be surrounded by rich jerks, I can stay in Florida. I asked a LEGITIMATE question and all I get is "If you can't afford to live here like we do, don't come." <snip>. I'm glad you aren't in the U.S. anymore. < snip>


Wow, Angelpie, it sounds like you are having a bad day. First of all, I don't think that most of the forum members posting on your thread are "rich" (I'm certainly not, though my modest retirement income is a bit bigger than yours) and don't feel thay "own Mexico". The advice we've given you here is not meant to discourage you from moving here, just meant to give you practical, realistic information.

Your Mexican friends don't sound like the Mexican friends I've made since moving here in 2007. They don't say that I "mistreat them and curse them and act like [I am] so far above them, while bragging about how _ can use them cheaply for all [my] pleasures." If I showed them your post, they would look at me in surprise and wonder just what kind of Mexican friends you have.

By the way, insulting forum members is not allowed, which is why I've deleted a few words in your post._


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*"Stupid is as stupid does..."*



Angelpie99 said:


> Why do the rich try so hard to discourage anyone else from moving to where they are? Seriously,* YOU DON'T OWN MEXICO OR ANY OTHER PLACE!* In fact, my Mexican friends here say they *hate you* and wish YOU would leave, not people like me who are just looking for a place they can afford. They say you mistreat them and curse them and act like you are so far above them, while bragging about how you can use them cheaply for all your pleasures.
> 
> I want to actually become part of the country, not live in some wealthy expat enclave. If I want to be surrounded by rich jerks, I can stay in Florida. I asked a LEGITIMATE question and all I get is "If you can't afford to live here like we do, don't come." You all disgust me. I'm glad you aren't in the U.S. anymore. We have enough aholes.


Now that's a hell of a fine way to respond to the very people that were trying to help you!! Where did that come from & what brought it on? Geez, you insulted the people who YOU asked to help you. I was going to suggest that you open an account at a different bank that does have a VISA/MasterCard that would work in Mexico... but now I hope your town is too small (to go with your narrow- & small-mindedness) to have another bank that would enable you further in your quest to go to Mexico. 

The expats & Mexican people don't need you, either.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Angelpie99 said:


> I've heard horror stories about people in Mexico on visitor visas not being able to access their money because they can't find an international pre-paid debit card that works once they are there. I only want to hear from those who do not have Mexican bank accounts, please, or who have dealt with this problem.
> 
> I will need an international pre-paid debit card to transfer my money to once I'm there. I get a monthly SS check and also work, so all my money will have to be transferred to this card in order for me to live. I won't go into why I don't want to use a credit card, but I have a very good reason for wanting to pay by debit or cash.
> 
> ...


First of all, WELCOME.
I really doubt that you will find anyone here who uses, or has used, an international pre-paid debit card in Mexico. Most people, if not all posters here, will use their Bank ATM debit card from NOB, or their Mexican Bank debit card from Mexico.
That being said, many posters will give you their advice on these two methods, as there is a lot of information here on that subject. So, don't be surprised if you do not get any help on your question here, it is just in an area that no one has any experience with. People here want to be helpful, so they will offer you their experience on alternative methods, which, at this time, you are not interested in.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Angelpie99 said:


> ...I get less than $700 from SS, and have to work for the rest as a freelancer. Anyone who has ever freelanced knows it's feast or famine, so I have to live very cheaply....


Currently a Temporary Resident visa requires verifiable, ongoing income of approximately $1270/month. It is more complicated than that but you have time to look a little deeper into this. The alternative is to live in Mexico as a Tourist which requires no verifiable income but is, at most, a 180 day solution. A Tourist card is valid for a maximum of 180 days at which time you would have to leave Mexico and reenter on a new Tourist card. A cranky functionary at the border may decide to issue a new Tourist card for some period less, maybe much less, than 180 days---or not at all. It has nothing to do with rich gringos spoiling things for you.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

I think you guys may have killed her with kindness! About now she ought to be hiding her face in shame for her outburst & accusations in the face of your kindness & concern for her situation. I mean, here you are still trying to help after her last outrageous post...? It shows me what a class act you guys are as a community - I would be proud to be counted among you once I get settled in down there.

God bless y'all - and have a great New Year!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Howler said:


> I think you guys may have killed her with kindness! About now she ought to be hiding her face in shame for her outburst & accusations in the face of your kindness & concern for her situation. I mean, here you are still trying to help after her last outrageous post...? It shows me what a class act you guys are as a community - I would be proud to be counted among you once I get settled in down there.
> 
> God bless y'all - and have a great New Year!!


What a wonderful post, Howler! You already are a member of this forum, and we are happy to have you with us.

¡Feliz y próspero año nuevo!


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

*Need updated information please*

Some time ago when we lived in Merida Yucatan I had our ss deposited into an account set up by the US Consulate and it worked really well; while spending time abroad I could use my Capital One 360 debit at any bank's ATM with no fees since there is no physical bank there as well as the B of A credit/debit cards which also offer no fees. When we lived in Puerto Vallarta I would use deposits via B of A through Lloyd's to have money on hand but Lloyd's no longer exists, then used Citibank checking on Banamex ATMs without fees which worked really well all over Mexico. (Sorry for the long explanation) We are now getting ready to move to Mexico once more but this time looks like we'll go back to Puerto Vallarta but I can't find updated information on what the best alternative is for receiving our ss deposits.... Anyone have good info for me?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

quinta said:


> Some time ago when we lived in Merida Yucatan I had our ss deposited into an account set up by the US Consulate and it worked really well; while spending time abroad I could use my Capital One 360 debit at any bank's ATM with no fees since there is no physical bank there as well as the B of A credit/debit cards which also offer no fees. When we lived in Puerto Vallarta I would use deposits via B of A through Lloyd's to have money on hand but Lloyd's no longer exists, then used Citibank checking on Banamex ATMs without fees which worked really well all over Mexico. (Sorry for the long explanation) We are now getting ready to move to Mexico once more but this time looks like we'll go back to Puerto Vallarta but I can't find updated information on what the best alternative is for receiving our ss deposits.... Anyone have good info for me?


Citibank now owns Banamex. In theory, you can set up direct transfers from Citibank to Citibanamex.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I have my SS checks direct-deposited every month to my Santader account in Mexico City. No fees and the exchange rate is always good.


----------



## denmex22 (Aug 17, 2015)

For several years I used a B of A debit card at Santander ATM's. I was charged the 3% transfer fee plus an addition $5 dollars (approxi.) fee from Santander. A few months ago a support person at B of A to told me that if I would use Scotiabank A.T.M. I would only be charged the transfer fee. This has worked for me for the last 5 months.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Howler said:


> I think you guys may have killed her with kindness! About now she ought to be hiding her face in shame for her outburst & accusations in the face of your kindness & concern for her situation. I mean, here you are still trying to help after her last outrageous post...? It shows me what a class act you guys are as a community - I would be proud to be counted among you once I get settled in down there.
> 
> God bless y'all - and have a great New Year!!


I think IMHO
1- posting and emailing are written forms of communication that do not always convey the true sense of emotion behind the words and often can be misunderstood
2- when people are new to forums they are on the defensive
3- most of us are up in age (long in the tooth) and cranker 
4- moving is a scary thing and when we hear something that we don't like there is a knee jerk reaction, all our hopes are sunk. 

Knowledge can open up very personal fears.
The people here are pretty much kind, I'd apologize and move on. The problem with Mexico is there are so many variables, knowledge is key to survival. You either need to kling to Mexicans or understand the system. It's not Disneyland but it's great if you understand.

I'm not your regular ******, I'm a pocho and can drift into either culture with ease.
I once bribed a police officer with an apple after running a red light and he patted me on the back and said "ojalá todos fueran como usted" we parted as friends. I'm still learning...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

ElPocho said:


> I think IMHO
> 1- posting and emailing are written forms of communication that do not always convey the true sense of emotion behind the words and often can be misunderstood
> 2- when people are new to forums they are on the defensive
> 3- most of us are up in age (long in the tooth) and cranker
> ...


Some thought provoking perceptions. . . . Thank you, ElPocho! 

.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

For the OP (original poster)

Mexicans have a way to speak frankly - directly, which I'm about to do. Friends do it to friends...
It's called
Hablando al chile
tirando la neta
Andar sin pelos en la lengua

You might have some good friends, or they might be people you just met. Maybe you know your way around Mexico and have spent a lot of time there. 

Wolves separate the prey from the herd. You haven't even left and they are alienating you? Are you being lured? Or do you have good friends that you have known for a long time? Don't answer, just think.

You might not think that your $500 a month is a lot, multiply it by 10 and you get $5,000 a year. People can do a lot for 60K a year.
I'll give you a little reading, this is what people in the USA are capable, ...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorothea_Puente


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> For the OP (original poster)
> 
> Mexicans have a way to speak frankly - directly, which I'm about to do. Friends do it to friends...
> It's called
> ...


This is a very helpful post, ElPocho, but I doubt that the OP will be able to benefit from its wisdom since she last posted here on January 8 of last year!


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> This is a very helpful post, ElPocho, but I doubt that the OP will be able to benefit from its wisdom since she last posted here on January 8 of last year!


Duh!, my bad....
Am I clueless or what? 

Oh well, second time I get caught in thinking that an old post is recent. 
Mental note to self, check dates...

A least it got me thinking...


----------

